# Would anybody like to learn to communicate with horses for free!



## Nakeshamoon (Jun 16, 2010)

Would anybody like to learn to communicate with animals for free! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello,

Im starting to believe that many people want to learn animal communication, but are to scared of getting ripped off, or are embarassed about what others may think of them so dont want to go anywhere to learn.

If I get enough people involved from various websites and meet online I will either create a website for this. Or I think the majority of people these days are on facebook, so will start a closed facebook group, this means that nobody can see what you are posted inside of the group. The only other people who will see this is me(your teacher) and the other members of the group learning.
Do not let anybody tell you that you cant learn animal telepathy, that you have to be 'gifted' everybody can learn but sometimes it takes a while to retrain your brain and for you to get accurate results countless times before you believe you can do it.

Sorry for multi posting, just trying to get enough people interested and I know some will stick to certain animal catergories on this type of forum


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

I would be very interested in this .

Have had someone who came to see my horse,was sceptical and asked questions that were relevant to us ,and was amazed at the answers.


----------

